# My family



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

It was a sad day for my sons when these photos were taken but really am glad for the photos anyway...I am so proud of these boys.


Wesley, Stacy and Trevor









Wesley and his son Trevor.









Matthew.









Matthew again.









Matthew, Tricia and his soon to be son and my grand baby.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Good looking family! I thank all three of you for your service to our country.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Whoa! There are more than three, I just saw the first picture when I posted. 
Thank you ALL!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Good looking young men, you have done well by them and should be proud. Prayers for whatever sadness has befallen your family.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Good looking family. You a Williams?


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nope not a Williams. I grew up with a few of them. My maiden name is Burch.


----------

